# St.Paul is Gold. He needs a sig!!



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Um. I know there are a handful of members who just went gold, so no hurry. I don't own photoshop or have any idea how to use it.

I was thinking of rocking an Alexander Gustafsson sig. I've been talking him up since I got here, and he has yet to let me down.

There aren't a ton of good pictures of him on the web, so feel free to use others, but here are a few that I like.





































Couldn't really find bigger ones, or usable action shots. 

You guys are really talented, so feel free to do whatever you want with it. I was thinking a dark blue/yellow type of deal would look nice.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I haven't made a sig in quite a while, so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

My first sig since quite a few months.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice. Looks great man.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No problem, enjoy.


----------

